# lost Tri colour Rough collie bitch, GARSWOOD ,WIGAN.



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

DogLost - Lost: Tri Colour Collie Rough Female In North West (WN4)


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

still missing. she's 6 years old and partially blind,


----------

